# Thoughts on our buckling?



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

This is our buckling B & B Pygmies Trivette, the best goat we've produced so far. What does everyone think of him? 




















Here is his sire PGCH White Hills Walker:








And his dam Doodlebug Farms Rosemary:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Looks nice!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He's cute


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

He's cute  Like his width and his stocky legs


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Cute! He looks like he'll be a handsome boy when he's fully grown. It's so hard to judge when they're baby bucks in the fluffy stage, but I'll put a few things. 

Pros:

- excellent rear angulation, from the side and rear
- good width between the eyes
- nice dish to the muzzle
- strong bone
- nice square structure
- good width between hocks
- nice, flat top line and even slope to the rump

Cons:

- long neck in proportion to length of leg
- long body in proportion to length of leg
- muzzle is narrow compared to the crown 
- could be better blended from the neck into the withers
- low set ears
- could be deeper bodied/have more depth in the barrel and chest floor
- mask is... funky (his star is throwing me off a bit - I'm almost positive this is just the weird hair growth phase, I've just never seen a star that low on a caramel)


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's a updated picture I took last night. He's starting to look masculine


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> Cute! He looks like he'll be a handsome boy when he's fully grown. It's so hard to judge when they're baby bucks in the fluffy stage, but I'll put a few things.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


It's was a hair thing  that actually isn't a his star. This was him when he was younger


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's another picture when he was first starting to get his black on his head.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

If only you could feel him  he is so muscular!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Ah. I didn't have any other way to describe it, but I see what you mean. I swear, every caramel grows differently... I'm always scared when I get a baby caramel, because I'm not sure what it'll grow into, but it always ends up fine. When my caramel buck was born, I almost cried, because his coat looked brown and blue, but he grew out of it really quickly. (He was also one of the first goats I saw born, and the first caramel, so I was nervous about EVERY baby at that point...)

He's a cute little bugger, but he'll need a hair cut on his head to remove his afro before he shows. Are you going to bring him to Convention? I'd be interested to see how he's grown between now and then, and pictures aren't the same as the actual goat


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> Ah. I didn't have any other way to describe it, but I see what you mean. I swear, every caramel grows differently... I'm always scared when I get a baby caramel, because I'm not sure what it'll grow into, but it always ends up fine. When my caramel buck was born, I almost cried, because his coat looked brown and blue, but he grew out of it really quickly. (He was also one of the first goats I saw born, and the first caramel, so I was nervous about EVERY baby at that point...)
> 
> He's a cute little bugger, but he'll need a hair cut on his head to remove his afro before he shows. Are you going to bring him to Convention? I'd be interested to see how he's grown between now and then, and pictures aren't the same as the actual goat


We may bring him... I'd like for you to feel him also I can't believe how much muscling he has for his age, our vet calls him and his brother "bulldozers" lol


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

If you have room, I'd say bring him. Our junior buck division is usually itty bitty - I think the last show had maybe 10 junior bucks, probably less. Although I've never been to a convention, so it may be larger. And he looks like a little brick! I was hoping for a buck from my favorite show doe this year, but she had a single doe who died, so I'm jealous of your luck. I only have old man bucks :lol:


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

His sire looks like an old man, he is 4 and has a bunch of battle scars from being stupid lol. Good thing he is already a PGCH so I don't have to show him any more but it would have been nice to get a master or two on him.. Oh well he'll produce some nice kids.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

You could clean him up, put some black spray paint on his horns, and go for it. I've seen tons of older bucks clean up nicely that way, and pick up some grands/masters, as long as they aren't sore or arthritic. I tried with my boy who's 5, but he's lame in a front leg, so it didn't work. It's so irritating that they're so stupid sometimes, since he already had 2 masters, and was only beginning the season when he hurt his leg. And neither our vet nor a couple of vet friends could figure out why he didn't recover, so he's retired now. 

But you're right; at least the old boys can still have kids, even if they aren't showing. He's had some of the prettiest kids I've seen, and now my goal is to get his kid count to 50 or above. He's a little over halfway there (I know he had at least 24 from my last herd book check, but he's had at least 5 more I know of from November/December, possibly more, since there are two other breeders who used him this year, neither of which are speaking to me about it anymore. Gotta love it when goats cause family drama ) and still has a few good years left.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

OP, I don't know the rules about Pygmy coloring but I love your little guys coloring! My first goat was a tiny Pygmy doe that was colored like your doe and buckling so I'm partial. 
It's amazing how much your buckling's mask has changed over time. He sure looks handsome to me.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> You could clean him up, put some black spray paint on his horns, and go for it. I've seen tons of older bucks clean up nicely that way, and pick up some grands/masters, as long as they aren't sore or arthritic. I tried with my boy who's 5, but he's lame in a front leg, so it didn't work. It's so irritating that they're so stupid sometimes, since he already had 2 masters, and was only beginning the season when he hurt his leg. And neither our vet nor a couple of vet friends could figure out why he didn't recover, so he's retired now.
> 
> But you're right; at least the old boys can still have kids, even if they aren't showing. He's had some of the prettiest kids I've seen, and now my goal is to get his kid count to 50 or above. He's a little over halfway there (I know he had at least 24 from my last herd book check, but he's had at least 5 more I know of from November/December, possibly more, since there are two other breeders who used him this year, neither of which are speaking to me about it anymore. Gotta love it when goats cause family drama ) and still has a few good years left.


What is his lines? He kinda looks like our new buck


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

He's from Playmate Pygmy's, and I believe it's Pygmy Goats by T.J. and Whirlwind Farms primarily, with some other goats in it. They do look similar - I think it's their heads


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> He's from Playmate Pygmy's, and I believe it's Pygmy Goats by T.J. and Whirlwind Farms primarily, with some other goats in it. They do look similar - I think it's their heads


Their body styles also look the same  this is Country Farms Dominating Performance he has a lot of Whirlwind in his lines too.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Very California pedigree - and you're right about the bodies! It was hard to tell since my boy is wet from the grass and he was not wanting to be there... the girls were calling through the fence. I also meant they both have a Whirlwind head; you can always tell when a goat has Whirlwind Farm's in its pedigree by the head


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

This is his sire PGCH Buffalo Gil's Awesome to a T















This is his dam PGCH Country Farms Elegant Attitude. She was the 2nd runner-up National Champion doe at the 2013 convention. I LOVE her length of body, development in the brisket and her forward extension.








This is Whirlwind Farms Manifest Destiny his grand-sire. I love his heavy bone 















This is his half sister, PGCH Country Farms Absolutely Perfect. We own her too 








And this is Dominating Performance when he got his first grand champion at only 5 months old! He got his second grand as a yearling and had to sit out of the ring for a little while. he is 2 (almost 3) years old but he hasn't been shown since he got his second grand so, excited to get him back in the ring and see how he does


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> Very California pedigree - and you're right about the bodies! It was hard to tell since my boy is wet from the grass and he was not wanting to be there... the girls were calling through the fence. I also meant they both have a Whirlwind head; you can always tell when a goat has Whirlwind Farm's in its pedigree by the head


Surprisingly, we have quite a bit of west coast lines in our herd  lots of whirlwind lines.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Linda gets her goats everywhere, so I'm not surprised. She was *mildly* complaining this year about that fact she got 12 bucklings, and god knows how many doelings. I'm pretty sure you could trace almost any goat back to a WWF goat :lol:

And I LOVE Dominating Performance. Get him back in the ring quick so he can win! I love when little boys get grand - at our last show, a 6 or 7 month old won grand. His owner wasn't sure whether to be really happy that he had a grand, or whether to be sad because he couldn't show for a while...


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

bbpygmy, you have some beautiful goats!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

He's so cute. How could you not love a pygmy.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

LadySecret said:


> bbpygmy, you have some beautiful goats!


Thank you!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> Linda gets her goats everywhere, so I'm not surprised. She was *mildly* complaining this year about that fact she got 12 bucklings, and god knows how many doelings. I'm pretty sure you could trace almost any goat back to a WWF goat :lol:
> 
> And I LOVE Dominating Performance. Get him back in the ring quick so he can win! I love when little boys get grand - at our last show, a 6 or 7 month old won grand. His owner wasn't sure whether to be really happy that he had a grand, or whether to be sad because he couldn't show for a while...


I've noticed that  I like to go really far back in our goats lines when looking through the herd book and there is almost always a Whirlwind in there somewhere


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Especially Merlin, or Merlin 2001, or Merlin 2003. Those boys really got around in their day  Linda's a really sweet person; I think she'll be at Convention next year, if you've never met her. She doesn't show anymore, but she hangs out, watches, and helps the show chair.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> Especially Merlin, or Merlin 2001, or Merlin 2003. Those boys really got around in their day  Linda's a really sweet person; I think she'll be at Convention next year, if you've never met her. She doesn't show anymore, but she hangs out, watches, and helps the show chair.


Oh, I didn't know she didn't show anymore.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

She hurt her shoulder a bit ago. She'll bring babies sometimes if someone bought them, but otherwise she sells her goats and other people show them.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> Linda gets her goats everywhere, so I'm not surprised. She was *mildly* complaining this year about that fact she got 12 bucklings, and god knows how many doelings. I'm pretty sure you could trace almost any goat back to a WWF goat :lol:
> 
> And I LOVE Dominating Performance. Get him back in the ring quick so he can win! I love when little boys get grand - at our last show, a 6 or 7 month old won grand. His owner wasn't sure whether to be really happy that he had a grand, or whether to be sad because he couldn't show for a while...


This is updated pictures of Dominating Performance


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I love the belly band and kiss of Merlin - he's very flashy. Has he been breeding? He looks a little skinny to me. Otherwise he looks like he's been developing fantastically! I hope you've been breeding him, because I suspect he'll throw some gorgeous kids.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> I love the belly band and kiss of Merlin - he's very flashy. Has he been breeding? He looks a little skinny to me. Otherwise he looks like he's been developing fantastically! I hope you've been breeding him, because I suspect he'll throw some gorgeous kids.


He has been breeding but he is actually fatter than what he looks like in the pictures. He was even skinner when we got him though :/ he was super copper deficient and infested with lice. We haven't had him that long-it's only been a little over a month- he's made a HUGE turn around from what he looked like before so he should start looking good.by show season  also he'll look a lot better when it gets warm enough to give him a bath


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Ah, it's the belly band illusion... I've seen it in a few bucks with full or almost full belly bands. It makes them look a bit skinnier; they just have to show fatter than the other boys. And he does look super good for recovering from breeding, live, and a copper deficiency - I'd love to see pictures of him when he's in show condition (hopefully with some NPGA rosettes in them as well!) As for bathing, it's a necessary evil. I _definitely_ look forward to bathing my boys when the sun comes back out for longer than an hour or two... You've gotta love fighting them onto a stanchion to rub shampoo in their flowing locks and then trying to condition their beards. Especially when they decide you're the perfect scratching post for their scurs. Delicious.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> Ah, it's the belly band illusion... I've seen it in a few bucks with full or almost full belly bands. It makes them look a bit skinnier; they just have to show fatter than the other boys. And he does look super good for recovering from breeding, live, and a copper deficiency - I'd love to see pictures of him when he's in show condition (hopefully with some NPGA rosettes in them as well!) As for bathing, it's a necessary evil. I _definitely_ look forward to bathing my boys when the sun comes back out for longer than an hour or two... You've gotta love fighting them onto a stanchion to rub shampoo in their flowing locks and then trying to condition their beards. Especially when they decide you're the perfect scratching post for their scurs. Delicious.


It may also be that he rubbed his hair off on his sides from when he had lice :/ I was very disappointed when I seen him in the condition he was in, but with a little TLC I think we can get him back to the way he was when he was younger


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Definitely. Bucks seem to fluctuate between looking fantastic, and looking awful, depending on the season :roll:


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> Definitely. Bucks seem to fluctuate between looking fantastic, and looking awful, depending on the season :roll:


He's starting to look better here he is with his girlfriend GRCH Whirlwind Farms Extreme Definition


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

He does look much better. Did you give him anything in particular to improve his coat? You'll get some cute kids from that breeding! My vet just suggested something for my permanent's arthritis, so I may be able to get his last master legs on him this show season... I'm so excited


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

janecb said:


> He does look much better. Did you give him anything in particular to improve his coat? You'll get some cute kids from that breeding! My vet just suggested something for my permanent's arthritis, so I may be able to get his last master legs on him this show season... I'm so excited


We use BOSS and Healthy Coat, plus I've been brushing his coat whenever it is warm enough outside. He's been getting almost twice as much grain as my other bucks so hopefully he will get some weight put on before show season. And that's good new about your PGCH ☺ we got this joint supplement for one of our bucks that had gotten injured and it seems to be helping...hopefully I can get him back in the ring and get him his last two grands.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's our little guy now, I'm loving his muscling and length of body, I'm kinda partial to longer bodied bucks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Adorable! H's really developed since the earlier pictures, and he's going to be gorgeous when he grows up  He reminds me of two of my August babies... I'm partial to the longer bodies on myself. Too many nightmares kidding may have caused it, but they're definitely getting more popular at the shows and I think its a change for the better in the breed.


----------

